# U.S. students who are taking loans



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello everyone

As I am planning to attend a medical school in Pakistan, I would like to know from the U.S. students who are taking loans or any body they know is taking loans to study in Pakistan , from which banks or any other resources they have taken loans (interest rate if known)? So I can benefit from their information when selecting a bank for my loans.

Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

lina said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> As I am planning to attend a medical school in Pakistan, I would like to know from the U.S. students who are taking loans or any body they know is taking loans to study in Pakistan , from which banks or any other resources they have taken loans (interest rate if known)? So I can benefit from their information when selecting a bank for my loans.
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated.


I wouldn't take an interest-loan if I were you; that's walking on dangerous ground.


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

marmar92 said:


> I wouldn't take an interest-loan if I were you; that's walking on dangerous ground.


marmar92, how are you planning on paying for your education in Pak?


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

I gota same question for yall, how yall are planning to or paying for your tuition? I am having a really hard time getting money together and have applied to every possible scholarship out there but offcourse no luck. another thing i would really like to mention here that it is very disappointing and embarrasing for me as a Pakistani that everytime i search for Pakistan all it pops about the great roits, how croupt the system is, people dieing everyday and travel warnings. Its shameful to say that there are no programs being offered in Pakistan anymore rather the ones use to now have moved to india.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

sehqur said:


> I gota same question for yall, how yall are planning to or paying for your tuition? I am having a really hard time getting money together and have applied to every possible scholarship out there but offcourse no luck. another thing i would really like to mention here that it is very disappointing and embarrasing for me as a Pakistani that everytime i search for Pakistan all it pops about the great roits, how croupt the system is, people dieing everyday and travel warnings. Its shameful to say that there are no programs being offered in Pakistan anymore rather the ones use to now have moved to india.


Getting loans from the US is hard, but Canadian students have it easier since they allow Canadians studying abroad to obtain interest-free loans. Some US states now allow Americans studying abroad to get interest-free loans. 

As for Pakistan in the media, it doesn't come to much of a surprise. The United States has been on a rampage since 9/11 to invade and destroy every country which stands in it's way of gaining supreme power and complete control of the oil reserves in the Middle East. Today Pakistan and Iran are those two countries. Ironic both these countries are being labelled "terrorist" countries by the media.

As far as I know, there were no programs like this ever offered in Pakistan.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd rather not become a doctor than get money with riba attached to it. If I would not have enough money, the best idea would be to borrow money from relatives, or wait a year, work, then pay for it.


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

if you google there were many programs not necesarily medical but several others like language and culture courses and research use to offered for Pakistan. what does US has to do with this sindhi pathan punjabi roits in karachi ???


----------



## gamer1417 (Aug 10, 2010)

*HELP ~_~*

Salam #happy
Seriously We are getting OFF Topic here.#baffled Please do let me knw ASAP I needa get a student Interest-free loan fast...#yesSo i can go from Texas, US to KArachi, Pakistan and became a doctor sooner than I will here and medical here isn't affordable at all #sadso ANY HOPE PLEASEEE I REALLY NEED TO KNOW.#dull


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

i already tried every possible way to get money but no chance


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey guys...

I just want to present my situation, I was trying to get loans from FAFSA (loans without interest) but DIMC needs to sign up, unfortunately, I am on a provisional admission, therefore, Dimc said that when I am done with the SATS they will sign up.. So have any of you guys tried going for FAFSA loans?

In my situation I have to wait until I get done with my SATS and then DIMC will sign up. But not sure, how much loans will they give, or how will everything work.

@ Sehqur,
Can you give us just a brief of what have you tried? It will be helpful for most of us.


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

well i have an incentive from military because i have served in United States Airforce and they suppose to pay for my school but again it will only be possible with school cooperation since the money will go striaght to the school and again they refuse to do anything cuz i m on provisional addmission as well and i need to get done with my SAT first. other than that i have tried numerous scholarships, grants and FAFSA just to be on a safe side (incase if i dont get money from military). for scholarships and grants it has to be US based institution and FAFSA like you said will be done through school officials.


----------



## mohd753 (Oct 20, 2010)

Im in the same boat with money, anyone figure out a loan?


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

dunno abt US.. canadians can get OSAP though; it is interest free during study period, however it's only 10k max per year... if ur sure ur gonna return to US, just get some bank loans.. don't they give student line of credits in US?? :S i know rbc here gives max 150k, td gives 150k.. etc.. if u know ur gonna come back here, just get the loan study and pay it off once u come back.. or u pay it out of ur or (most likely) ur parents' pockets.


----------



## mohd753 (Oct 20, 2010)

I cant find any banks that will give me loans to go study at DIMC. im so lost man. i cant afford school unless i get a loan. but dont know where to get one. canadians are luckyy


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

lina said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I just want to present my situation, I was trying to get loans from FAFSA (loans without interest) but DIMC needs to sign up, unfortunately, I am on a provisional admission, therefore, Dimc said that when I am done with the SATS they will sign up.. So have any of you guys tried going for FAFSA loans?
> 
> ...


 
First of all FAFSA loans have interest, I have them so I know, 6.8% yearly. Second, they are backed by direct loans, a government funding agency and hence are only to be used for schools in the US, I am almost certain about that as well. You will definitely not be able to get private loans from US banks to go to Pakistan for medical studies as they require collateral, or a very high probability of you paying the loan back. Sorry to say but all of you in the US who are trying to go to med school in Pakistan will have to pay up from your pockets some how. Or you can try getting into US medical schools like everyone else.


----------



## TotalNonStopAction (Feb 2, 2007)

Sam212 said:


> First of all FAFSA loans have interest, I have them so I know, 6.8% yearly. Second, they are backed by direct loans, a government funding agency and hence are only to be used for schools in the US, I am almost certain about that as well. You will definitely not be able to get private loans from US banks to go to Pakistan for medical studies as they require collateral, or a very high probability of you paying the loan back. Sorry to say but all of you in the US who are trying to go to med school in Pakistan will have to pay up from your pockets some how. Or you can try getting into US medical schools like everyone else.


Is that a hint of jealousy or just plain condescension that I detect? Either way- Lullz.#laugh


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

TotalNonStopAction said:


> Is that a hint of jealousy or just plain condescension that I detect? Either way- Lullz.#laugh


Ironic, because I was about to say the same thing about your post, pun intended


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

does anybody know about any private loans? from either u.s. or paki banks? ive already ruled public out...


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

twinklystar said:


> dunno abt US.. canadians can get OSAP though; it is interest free during study period, however it's only 10k max per year... if ur sure ur gonna return to US, just get some bank loans.. don't they give student line of credits in US?? :S i know rbc here gives max 150k, td gives 150k.. etc.. if u know ur gonna come back here, just get the loan study and pay it off once u come back.. or u pay it out of ur or (most likely) ur parents' pockets.


hey do u know which private medical schools in pakistan are accepted by OSAP? Thanks


----------

